# NAS fishing pier



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i know it was open a couple of weekends ago. are they goin to start opening it up every weekend??


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

perhaps check the mwr facebook page?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i dont do facebook


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

My fiancé works for DOD I can ask her to check. Do you know if they were catching anything out there?


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Several years ago, when they started doing it, it was awesome. Monster reds, doormat flounder, white trout all over, tons of spades, lots of grouper. It seemed to dwindle quite a bit, then the oil spill hit. I haven't had a chance to go since, but some buddies say that its not as good as it was. Also, they said they make you leave after sundown.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Drone82 said:


> Several years ago, when they started doing it, it was awesome. Monster reds, doormat flounder, white trout all over, tons of spades, lots of grouper. It seemed to dwindle quite a bit, then the oil spill hit. I haven't had a chance to go since, but some buddies say that its not as good as it was. Also, they said they make you leave after sundown.


Last year in the grass beds, we caught a bunch of baby groupers 5 to 10 inches with shrimp, but that was it.


----------



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember there were a lot of us that were regular out there and got to be buddies. We would take turns to see who could catch the monster grouper that was right off the end of the pier. Not sure anyone ever did...


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

It will be closed until another command steps up to sponsor it. Call port ops periodically to check and see if someone has decided to sponsor. Whenever the pier is opened the sponsoring command usually fundraises around 125$ depending on the turnout so hop on that! As far as grouper go I only got two decent ones out there this year.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

The next Pier open is 18 and 19 May 0600 to 1930, Alfa pier is the one that is being utilize now, Charlie pier is closed due to Coast Guard ships are now being repaired there, no word when they will allow us back on charlie pier but that is where those big grouper live. :yes:


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

*OPENING WEEKEND OF THE RED SNAPPER SEASON*

The Alpha Pier on Naval Air Station Pensacola will be open from 6:30 a.m. to 6:30 p.m., June 1 and June 2. 

Finally take home what's been feasting on your bait all year.

Active Duty and Retired Military personnel are authorized for access. Donations are welcome and greatly appreciated!


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is the big day!!! If you don't have access to a boat and want to try the pier, swing on by. 

We will have it open at 0630 and will close it up at 1830 (6:30 pm) on Saturday and Sunday. 

Entry on to the pier is absolutely free, but we gladly accept all donations!!!


----------



## FL_CAJUN (May 31, 2013)

*FL_Cajun want to know*

I'm new to pier fishing and I will try to be there this weekend to test my luck at fishing. And was wondering if my 10ft surf poles would work there, what kind of rig, & bait? Any advise would be greatly welcome. Thanks!


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

FL_CAJUN said:


> I'm new to pier fishing and I will try to be there this weekend to test my luck at fishing. And was wondering if my 10ft surf poles would work there, what kind of rig, & bait? Any advise would be greatly welcome. Thanks!


I don't fish from piers that much, so hopefully some others will chime in on what they recommend, but here is my .02........... 

A 10' surf rod will work. You wont really need to cast though, as most just drop a bottom rig down from where they are fishing from. As far as tackle goes, you'll want a strong flourocarbon leader on a swivel attached to your main fishing line with at least a 4 oz. weight depending on current/wind.

Most of the local bait and tackle shops sell pre-rigged grouper rigs which will work perfect. 

If you have a spinning rod with a spoon to throw at any spanish that might be cruising around, bring it.

Hope you make it out there!

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## wmac62 (May 31, 2013)

*Advice*

I will be down at NAS from June 11-16th, any recommendations fishing from shore at the NAS ? I normally go to Destin, but we decided to try something different. I will have my two daughter 8 and 12 who love to fish. As always thanks in advance for suggestions.


----------



## laudon921 (May 7, 2013)

Wore their ass out today


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

When i was a kid i used to fish this place down there where they used to dock big carriers and for some reason now when i ask everyone where it is they dont know what im talking about. I remember there being concrete steps going down into the water and its deep there. Maybe that area was closed down? Does anyone know what im talking about? As far as the pier there i visited it there today. Didnt really catch anything but, met some cool people. Glad they are keeping fishing alive on NAS.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

are they goin to have it open this weekend? last week the weather kinda sucked, this one looks good.


----------



## surferbri1 (May 20, 2012)

The pier will be open this weekend, but it is not our command sponsoring it. Go on out and support them if you can though. Last week a lot of flounder, a couple of slot reds, a shark or three, and 2 slob black drum were pulled in, plus an assortment of other fish.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

laudon921 said:


> Wore their ass out today


what did you wear out?


----------

